
Show HN: Teecup - JavaScriptrr
http://teecup.co/?hn
======
desireco42
I really like this idea and can see how this could be useful. The only
question is how good your t-shirt designs are. I don't think this is super
difficult, just if designs are not good, people will not hire you.

Am I correct to see this as a productized design service?

~~~
JavaScriptrr
Absolutely. We'll be sharing more designs on the website to showcase a wider
variety of work this service produces.

